# Rescued baby pigeon



## oliviad51 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi! I'm so thankful that I found this website! I have been looking at it for a few days now, but decided to go ahead and start a post of my own today. Here is my story. Last week, a lady brought me a newborn pigeon that had fallen out of it's nest. She made it clear to me that it had been abandoned and needed immediate help. Being that I have had chickens for years (I am aware they are very different than pigeons) and have been able to fix many of their problems, I figured I would take on the challenge. I have always had a soft spot for our feathered friends. I have had the baby since the day it hatched out, and it is now 9 days old. He is developing quite nicely and he is starting to get feathers on his wings. He has been eating very well, and I have been feeding him Kaytee Exact hand feeding formula every few hours when his crop empties. He also has a heat lamp with a closely monitored thermometer (I have read that it could hurt their skin so it is NOT directly on him. It is just beside the nest so it can get warm.) I haven't had any problems as of now, but I do have a couple questions now that the little guy is getting older.

1) How long does he need to be on the formula, and when can I introduce seed to his diet? I've read about feeding him softened peas as well. When should I start doing that?

2) I have kept him in half an empty milk jug with straw in the bottom, resembling a nest. It works great, except he doesn't get to move around a lot and get exercise. Should I be allowing him to move around more or should I find something bigger to put him in? 

Thanks SO much in advanced for your help. I will try to attach a picture when I get the change.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I wouldn't have him in a milk jug. A cage like a rabbit cage with rolled up towels so he is cozy and will prevent any splay leg works great. As he gets older, he will want to flap and stretch his wings, but will not be ready to leave the nest. 
With the babies I have raised I always offered small amounts of seed when they were 15 days old or so. They will start to pick at it and and play around learning to eat a few but you will still need to hand feed. You will have to take note of how much they are eating and one day they will just be chowin down. Don't let them eat too much though, they can be little over eagger and excited when they first learn to eat and you don't want them to get an impacted crop. Make sure water is provided at all times. Watching the crop carefully inbetween feedings making sure no seed in the bottom is going sour. You never want to add food to a crop with food still in it. 
Which method are you using to feed the formula? 
If you're using the open syringe and glove method you can start adding small soaked seeds in with the formula. 
Even after they have fledged in the wild they would still be being fed by the parents, which is now you. 
Do you have a flock to release this bird into Or other pigeons it can grow up with? Or are you going to keep it?


----------



## oliviad51 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for that info. I have a cloth and hay in the jug so it is about the size of the nest, but I will for sure find something better for it now. I was originally planning on releasing it once it got old enough, but then I realized that I live in an area where dove hunting is extremely popular. So now I'm thinking of making a nice sanctuary at my house for it to stay in. The method I am using to feed is just letting him eat out of a spoon and it's been working well. This may be a silly question, but what kind of seed do I feed it when it's ready?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

no question is ever a silly question! =)
It is always good to ask if you are unsure. They should sell dove seed mix at your local pet stores. Collared doves are very common pets so it should be easy to locate. 
If she can be released, I would recommend giving her that chance though. A lone dove, is not a happy dove. 
And if they are a native species, it is illegal for you to own. 
why it is legal to shoot them, and not own them...I will never understand...but it is what it is. And if you get caught owning her, they will euthanize her immediately, as wildlife kept as a pet can not be released. 
I just recommend making sure for both your sakes first.


----------



## oliviad51 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok great thanks so much!


----------



## oliviad51 (Sep 1, 2014)

The little guy is now 11 days old. I have some questions about feeding him. If anyone is willing to give me some advice it would be greatly appreciated  My first question is when do I start feeding him defrosted peas? He has been eating perfectly for me and I know it's not time to start feeding him seed quite yet but I wasn't sure about the peas. Also, when I do start feeding him peas, do I need to keep feeding him the formula too or just feed him the peas? Will I need to give him grit as well with the peas? And how many should I feed him at a time? I know its a lot of questions at once but I am kind of a overly concerned mother ha!


----------



## Weeemma (May 25, 2021)

oliviad51 said:


> Hi! I'm so thankful that I found this website! I have been looking at it for a few days now, but decided to go ahead and start a post of my own today. Here is my story. Last week, a lady brought me a newborn pigeon that had fallen out of it's nest. She made it clear to me that it had been abandoned and needed immediate help. Being that I have had chickens for years (I am aware they are very different than pigeons) and have been able to fix many of their problems, I figured I would take on the challenge. I have always had a soft spot for our feathered friends. I have had the baby since the day it hatched out, and it is now 9 days old. He is developing quite nicely and he is starting to get feathers on his wings. He has been eating very well, and I have been feeding him Kaytee Exact hand feeding formula every few hours when his crop empties. He also has a heat lamp with a closely monitored thermometer (I have read that it could hurt their skin so it is NOT directly on him. It is just beside the nest so it can get warm.) I haven't had any problems as of now, but I do have a couple questions now that the little guy is getting older.
> 
> 1) How long does he need to be on the formula, and when can I introduce seed to his diet? I've read about feeding him softened peas as well. When should I start doing that?
> 
> ...


----------



## Weeemma (May 25, 2021)

I found a baby wood pidgeon today I have mine in a cardboard box with a towel in it I have gave it water and some milk and tried it with wild bird seed it took a couple of seeds but keeps spitting the big black ones out and iv no idea how old it is it doesn't have many yellow feathers left and it can't fly yet but it keeps hissing at me and puffs itself out lol but no wouldn't keep it in a milk carton its to small


----------

